# the draw and pilings at pcola pier 9/29



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

The draw was kind to us this morning. A few keeper flounder/black snapper pulled up and 1 throw back on bull minnows and skrump. Saw one ~16-17" red pulled up here as well. The pilings at the end has numerous spades and black snapper (fatter ones up there). We ended up with these four flatties and 8 black snapper from the end. Bite was good on live/dead shrimp (1/0 J hook with a 20 degree adjustment). Twas a good morning trip.

Water was semi-clear and flat. Bait was still around to include cigar minnows. No kings that I know of hit the deck.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

NICE, good eats there for sure.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice mixed bag!
Thanks for pics.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

i caught a 16lb king later the day towards 2pm first cast first bait as soon as it hit the water i hooked up then after that i caught a 30" redfish off bob sikes at around 12:15am


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nobody cares kingfishing613.haha


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

More late pics, the spoils here mostly caught by the wife

Small (gag? Help ID) grouper released for someone else to catch when he is huge


----------

